# I need help......really!!!



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

I want to do the BoB Group Build. I've been waiting for it. I've only done 1 and 1/2 builds so far but I'm geared up for this one. But......

So I was a little lazy to go looking through my packed up collection to find a Bf 109 or a He 111 or any other German craft from the battle and to change things up, I grabbed a Hurricane to do. Heres my problem....

First, I don't know who to do? I've done some research and decided that I want to represent a Polish pilot but I don't know who. Not the top scorer as that would be too easy (everybody does him) but someone different. But I'm lost with no resources. Eveything I have is sparse on Polish BoB Hurricanes.

Second: The kit I'm building looks like an old re-issue Monogram Haker Hurricane. And there is my problem: I don't know the Mk. The box art is showing desert which is fine, but probably won't do for this group build. problem but I don't know if I can convert it to the right plane.

Can anyone help?



please.



I'll be nice.




really.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am not anywhere near a Hurricane expert, but I think the main differences are:

I recall reading the engine is longer on the II.

The tropical filter of course wouldn't go on the BoB plane.

The BoB Hurris were all Mk Is or Mk IIs, and they were machine gun armed if I'm correct.

I don't know how the filter's molded on, if it's separate, I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wooooojtek!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2010)

I can help with a 'run of the mill' aircraft from 303 or 302 Squadron Chris, so that's covered.
The kit is a MkIIc, so would need a bit of work. The cannons and the wing blisters would need to be removed, and the wing re-scribed for the panel lines for the gun hatches. The four gun openings on each wing would need to be drilled, or the area painted to represent the fabric patch over the muzzles.
Given the tropical filter is a separate part, this can be omitted, as can the bomb pylons.
The prop and spinner on the MkIIc were different, with broader chord blades, and a longer, more 'pointed' spinner - this would need to be replaced.
That's the basics, the rest are small details which can eadsily be sorted.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2010)

And of course the air intake to the trop filter has to be removed as well.

Concerning Polish Hurricane used by 303 Squadron during BoB....there is a few of them including Sgt. Frantisek a Czech pilot who fought with Poles. Let me know what you need please.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

He sounded like a good one to do or Ofc Kent the Canadian who was in chargen the became operational. I have no idea what mrkings should be I shouldn't type while om my meds. uugggghhh.


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Chris, if you don´t know which Hurry to bild I´d have a tip for you.
Biographies
This pilot lived in my born town and passed away in 1991. Very funny guy although commies kept him under pressure till the velvet revolution.
He, with cooperation with 2 other pilots, achieved a first 312. sqdn kill on Oct. 8 1940 over Liverpool.
Terry (airframes) wants to build this poor Ju88. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-picture-requests/2-kg-806-badge-info-help-22870.html
More to this pilot http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/s-ldr-josef-stehl-k-four-airforces-1603.html


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

That's one of the Hurricanes I'll be doing eventually Roman. I'll also be starting on the Ju88 for the Slavicin Museum.
Chris, the Polish (and Czech ) Hurricane squadrons had standard RAF camouflage, with normal code letters (*RF* for 303 Sqn). They carried the PAF chequer board, either on the nose, or half way down the fuselage, and 303 also had the Kosciuko badge on the upper rear fuselage, above the code letters. I've got profiles of all three squadrons (Polish and Czech) if you need them, and colour drawings of the badges.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, Roman, I'm gonna go with him since there is a connection. I'm gonna need to see what markings I can come up with.

But here is a question:

Check his biography and you will see that he damaged his Hurri on 6 April 1941 - Hurri V6536

now check this site and see losses for 18 August 1940

Hurricane V6536

Can this be the same plane?

ah Sgt Henson may have been wounded and switched machines.....

http://www.the-battle-of-britain.co.uk/pilots/He-pilots.html

forget it - found the answer! 

Roman,, this si great! Found a bunch of stuff on Stehlik and his actions on 18 October. and his machine that day was L1807 DU+X


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2010)

What a job ahead u my man, good luck with her.... Sounds like a good choice tho...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree with you Brother....good luck Chris, looking forward to this one!


----------



## badbear (Aug 3, 2010)

I would say that its a mkIIc also mainly cos of the cannons in the wings hope its of some help.BB


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks badbear, you're right. I think I have a 1/32 Hurricane I but didn't want to do one so large. So modification!! Will do a proper thread soon.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Airframes said:


> They carried the PAF chequer board, either on the nose, or half way down the fuselage, and 303 also had the Kosciuko badge on the upper rear fuselage, above the code letters.




Quite correct Terry.But to a certain extent only. Both Polish Squadrons ( I mean 302 and 303) that took part in BOB were equipped with Hurricane Mk.I The PAF cheque boards were painted in the way you depicted above on Hurricanes of the 302nd Squadron only.The 303 Squadron was an exception.There weren't PAF white-red squares painted at the period of time.The Squadron badge was applied though. But not always. Here is a few examples. I would like to make a focus on the undersides of Polish Hurricanes. The painting was really wired. A couiple of them might have had these bottom surfacers painted with Day-Night scheme , another pair might have had these coloured with Sky S-type/ left wing black.And finally the standard scheme for the period of time Sky colour on all undersides.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice stuff Wojtek, and you're right about the PAF colours and Squadron badge - reference pics need to be checked for specific aircraft. Regarding the underside colours - these should have changed by the end of June 1940, to the specified 'Sky', although various shades could be seen until the paint was factory supplied. The next change was in November, with the port wing being painted black, but i'll be covering this in the next part of the 'BoB Bits Box' thread.
Chris, where did you discover the code letter 'X' for Stehlik's Hurricane? I've been trying to determine the code, having got the serial and Squadron codes, and an account of the action against the Ju88.
It's that one (the '88) I'm building for the museum in Slavicin, CZ, and I have pics of it belly-landed.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

On this site - even though its in czech look at "type" about 1/4 way down...

Josef Stehlik


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2010)

Great info here guys


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris, you´re right.1807. I´ve never realized it but in the publication I have there´s a page from Joe´s log book...I know Terry, I´m a bad boy, I´m really sorry...but I´ve really never noticed this page...
Can send a better copy in a higher resolution by e-mail on request.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Great stuff Chris, and no problem Roman. I should have got the book when I was at the museum. I asked at the Tourist / Council office, but the girls only had the book on Frantisek.
I can now get the other painting done, of Josef's Hurricane - that one is for you Roman, and I'll arrange to send it, when it's finished, with the painting and model for the museum. I'll send you an e-mail in the next couple of days.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

woo hoo! I can help!


----------



## seesul (Aug 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Chris, and no problem Roman. I should have got the book when I was at the museum. I asked at the Tourist / Council office, but the girls only had the book on Frantisek.
> I can now get the other painting done, of Josef's Hurricane - that one is for you Roman, and I'll arrange to send it, when it's finished, with the painting and model for the museum. I'll send you an e-mail in the next couple of days.



That´s really nice of you Terry. Looking forward to your e-mail!
As for the book about Joe- next time when I´m in Slavicin I´ll get it for you if it is still available.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Roman !


----------

